# Where to get Airborne apparell



## NEW GUY (19 Aug 2006)

I searched the site to try and get some info on this but the only hits I got were about five years old so...does anyone know where I can buy a 'plain' Airborne t-shirt. That is the maroon t-shirt with the blue wings on the left chest. There are a lot of places that sell the Regimental or Pegasus t-shirts but I can't wear those as I was never in the CAR.
     On that note, I recently joined the military but earned my wings in '86. I don't have a problem with wearing the above mentioned t-shirt while on runs or out and about because as far as I can recall those t-shirts were permissible to wear after just your basic para (just don't get caught dead wearing a Regimental t-shirt because basic para does not make you an Airborne soldier). Any comments?


----------



## paracowboy (19 Aug 2006)

try the Parachute Center Kitshop in Trenton.


----------



## cadettrooper (19 Aug 2006)

well your best bet are the RCR kitshop, or the Airborne Regiment kitshop............

http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php

http://www.joedrouin.com/abe_clothing.htm

 i know there's some others out there but can't find them right now................


----------



## GO!!! (19 Aug 2006)

Your profile says you live in Edmonton, so I'd swing by the 1PPCLI kit shop, as well, Supply Sergeant at the WEM and MilArm in Chinatown both carry Airborne stuff.


----------



## NEW GUY (21 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I do live in Edmonton but the PPCLI shop only carries Regimental or jump company kit, the same with Supply Sgt.. I will try Mil arm though as well as the CPC.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2006)

The Joe Druin link is a safe bet. http://www.joedrouin.com/abe_clothing.htm

He supplies several different Airborne-asociated groups, and I've never heard of any mail-order problems (even converting Alberta petro-dollars into Quebec dinars   )


----------



## ryanmann356 (4 Sep 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Your profile says you live in Edmonton, so I'd swing by the 1PPCLI kit shop, as well, Supply Sergeant at the WEM and MilArm in Chinatown both carry Airborne stuff.



Crown Surplus in Calgary is also an excellent place to go.  Good service and lots of clothing/apparel for everything.


----------



## orange.paint (4 Sep 2006)

Queens Own Rifles may be worth looking at also.I  know they all wore their airborne shirts on last roto.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Sep 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> Queens Own Rifles may be worth looking at also.I  know they all wore their airborne shirts on last roto.



I "think" they get the maroon stuff when they are in Trenton (since they are there about a once a month anyway for some kind of jump).  They have thier own regimental jump t-shirt that is olive green with the jump wings, however the maple leaf is replaced with thier cap badge.  You can call them and ask.


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 Sep 2006)

Daves Surplus in New Westminster is an excellent place.  They have the shirts, wings and other apparel for cheap, discounts too if your in the military


----------



## big bad john (28 Sep 2006)

Try Joe Drouin and the Airborne Regiment Association Kit shop, as JM said.  This is the direct link.  http://www.joedrouin.com/Airborne-ARAC.htm  They also sell the T shirts at the RCR and PPCLI kitshops.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2006)

...and may I subtly recommend you not buy an Airborne Regiment shirt if you weren't. 
I've heard that some former members are not...subtle.


----------



## Yeoman (5 Oct 2006)

anybody know where I can get a maroon beret with a leather band?
I can get them with cloth no problem, but I'm not exactly and officer of this fine army.
it's always good to have a spare ya know?
Greg


----------



## Infanteer (5 Oct 2006)

Who says you need to be an officer to have a cloth band?


----------



## Yeoman (6 Oct 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Who says you need to be an officer to have a cloth band?


the guy with a wreath with a crown around it 
I've actually been jacked for it before, I had to wear one with cloth till I could find a leather one.
Greg


----------



## riggermade (6 Oct 2006)

I wore a maroon beret for over twenty years from Pte to Sgt and it was always a cloth band, one of the reasons I got out was the pettiness of alot of officers and Sr NCO's


----------



## riggermade (6 Oct 2006)

Forgot to add that 5 years of that was with 3 RCR as a Sgt


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> the guy with a wreath with a crown around it
> I've actually been jacked for it before, I had to wear one with cloth till I could find a leather one.
> Greg



I've heard that before as well, though I've been wearing cloth band since my QL3's, and I've never gotten jacked up for it.

In retrospect, I think it's a unit thing. Both times I've heard about it were pers from 1 RCR.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Oct 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> the guy with a wreath with a crown around it
> I've actually been jacked for it before, I had to wear one with cloth till I could find a leather one.
> Greg



The leather band beret is issued. The cloth ones are "aftermarket".


----------



## Yeoman (16 Oct 2006)

well at least the three battalions I've been in. each one was strictly leather for nco's, cloth for officers.
apparently parkhurst or whomever it is that makes our aftermarket berets, is going to stop making them the style that us Canadian paratroops want. at least that's what the guys in the kitshop in 3RCR told me.
Greg


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Hey Yeoman, you can try this site, same place you order all non-operational clothing...all you need is your Service #...

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/


----------



## Yeoman (17 Oct 2006)

I've seen the berets from there. they're still well big. they're not as big as the older logisticorp stuff but man they're still big. I didn't want to resort to it, I would much rather pay to have a smaller beret, then to buy a large one, attempt to cut part of the beret out and sew it (which I have no talent at, but maybe a rigger or something? hmmmmm)
Greg


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

Yeoman, ?
Brother you got onto 3RCR you ******. HAHA. good for you bro. long time no talk.
Sonic.
Lucky ******.
I owe you a beer.

_wake up. -pc_


----------



## paracowboy (19 Nov 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Yeomen, ?
> Brother you got onto 3RCR you ******. HAHA. good for you bro. long time no talk.
> Sonic.
> Lucky ******.
> I owe you a beer.


no full names on these boards.


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> the guy with a wreath with a crown around it
> I've actually been jacked for it before, I had to wear one with cloth till I could find a leather one.
> Greg



Well here I am cruising this thread to catch up on the catfight and come across this little tidbit which made me laugh this morning.

When is VonG going to weigh in? Seems to me Yeoman that you may have come up with the perfect symbol of that new Master Captain rank that he carries.

I have seen crowns with wreaths around them, but I have yet to meet the guy with the wreath with the crown around it. You must have also met a Master Captain. VonG would be proud.  ;D

Now, everyone back to your regularly schedule Beotchfest.


----------



## Franko (19 Dec 2006)

*riggermade and Army Outfitters....*

I suggest you both give it a rest. Personal attacks will not be tolerated.

Regards


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Now, everyone back to your regularly schedule Beotchfest.



:rofl:


----------

